# touarge transmission fluid change



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

i got an estimate for around $700.00 to change the transmission fluid in my v-10. i guess the fluid is about $35.00 a quart? i assume you need to power flush the tranny although i have heard sometimes this can make things worse, at least in a 96 ford van. my questions are is this price reasonable and is it prudent to do this before the warranty expires [got 43,000 miles now] to remedy any potential problems if found? also i wonder if the steelership is the place to do it? any help is appr.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (torquedork)*

Sounds like they have never done the job and are scared of what they will find.
Based on the Bentley manual, which states the initial fill is for the life of the transmission, you would probably drop the pan on the transmission to empty it. Then to fill it, it appears you have to pump the oil in from the bottom inspection plug.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (torquedork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquedork* »_i got an estimate for around $700.00 to change the transmission fluid in my v-10. i guess the fluid is about $35.00 a quart? i assume you need to power flush the tranny although i have heard sometimes this can make things worse, at least in a 96 ford van. my questions are is this price reasonable and is it prudent to do this before the warranty expires [got 43,000 miles now] to remedy any potential problems if found? also i wonder if the steelership is the place to do it? any help is appr. 

I would advise against changing the fluid. It's lifetime fluid and if you change it at a dealer that doesn't know how to do it, you're asking for problems.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

They should call it lifetime-of-the-warranty fluid.......seriously, I don't know of any transmission fluid that realistically lasts a lifetime (unless VW has formulated a unobtanium blend







).
Try to find an Audi dealer if the VW dealership does not have a clue.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (wrh3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrh3* »_They should call it lifetime-of-the-warranty fluid.......seriously, I don't know of any transmission fluid that realistically lasts a lifetime (unless VW has formulated a unobtanium blend







).
Try to find an Audi dealer if the VW dealership does not have a clue.

i bet there are quite a few people on this board changing oil every 3000 miles...








transmission fluid, powersteering fluid and even coolant are lifetime fills in modern german cars.
perhaps, the coolant might need to be changed once very 10 years if you live in a very hot climate but other than that - it is a waste of time and money.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: (****us)*

You are right, changing oil every 3k miles is wasteful....but I would never think it is good for a lifetime...that is where oil analysis comes into play.
It would be interesting to see an oil analysis for someone who does get their trans fluid changed. I would like to see how accurate the VW hypothesis that their trans fluid is good for a lifetime is......


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (wrh3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wrh3* »_You are right, changing oil every 3k miles is wasteful....but I would never think it is good for a lifetime...that is where oil analysis comes into play.
It would be interesting to see an oil analysis for someone who does get their trans fluid changed. I would like to see how accurate the VW hypothesis that their trans fluid is good for a lifetime is......

Now, I am not a change-a-fluid holic. In fact I think that the recommended oil change of 10,000 of the engine oil is conservative. Between the quantity and quality of the oil, 15,000 would be more realistic. Now that everyone has that in perspective...
The transmission oil is good for the lifetime.... of the vw warranty.
There is no way in heck that anyone here will go 250,000 miles on the original vw transmission oil, without a complete rebuild of the automatic transmission. Most likely two rebuilds at the 250,000 mile mark if you do zero maintenance on the transmission.
There is also a vw filter in the transmission. I assume that this is one of the new "VW 500,000 mile unconditionally guaranteed" filters.








Now manual transmissions are able to do this, but not automatics.
The transmission oil is good for the lifetime.... of the vw warranty.
Infinity also uses a high quality 100% synthetic in their transmissions. I wonder why they have a specified change interval? Because they need it.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (torquedork)*

Good info on this subject in the FAQ:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1201321
I will be changing mine at 25,000 and again at 60,000 (if I still have her).
Check out the "brushes" in this photo of the "lifetime transmission fluid"...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064342


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_...
Based on the Bentley manual, which states the initial fill is for the life of the transmission, you would probably drop the pan on the transmission to empty it. Then to fill it, it appears you have to pump the oil in from the bottom inspection plug. 

exactly.
there is an oil strainer in the transmission. perhaps, it is so elaborate and the transmission oil is of such a high quality that those things do not need to be replaced.
it would be extremely useful if anyone can open up the tranny and post a shot of the oil pan. any volunteers for this DYI job?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (****us)*

to encourage the DYI people, here is the part numbers of the things you will have to replace once you open the tranny:
oil strainer (filter) : 09D325435
oil strainer gasket : 09D325443
gasket for oil pan: 09D321371
washer for sealing oil plug (this plug is used to check the level of atf fluid): 09D321379
washer for oil drain plug: 09D321181 
and of course 9L of the tranny fluid at ~$15 per liter


_Modified by ****us at 2:20 PM 4-5-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (****us)*

Wait, let me rush out and buy these parts, tear open my "still under warranty" transmission, and end its warranty just so I can take some pictures.







Now hold your breath until I finish, OK.


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*

Mercedes also uses a "life of the transmission" fill on the ML series, at least they did on my 00 ML430 (V8). Transmission was a ZF, not sure who makes the Touareg tranny. Of course my ML had two transmission failures under warranty. Both times the dealer pulled the tranny and replaced the entire unit. I questioned them on the fact that the unit was sealed and the service manager informed me that ZF and Mercedes felt that the risk of contamination during changes was greater that the risk of fluid breakdown. 

Catch 22. Take it apart to change the fluid and you void the warranty or not change the fluid and risk a failure post warranty.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (j2nh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *j2nh* »_ not sure who makes the Touareg tranny.


The transmission for the TOUAREG comes from Aisin in Japan (a company that I believe is partly owned by Toyota).


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (****us)*

I Dont know where you get your tranny fluid but through the dealer it more like $31.00 per litre.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (torquedork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torquedork* »_I Dont know where you get your tranny fluid but through the dealer it more like $31.00 per litre.

perhaps, i have a wrong part number for the fluid.
maybe spockcat knows the correct part number?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (torquedork)*

An "aftermarker" ATF fluid made by mobil is called
Mobil ATF 3309
http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-En....aspx
http://www.mobil.com/USA-Engli...9.asp
The part number for the OEM fluid is G-052-025-A2. I cannot find the price on it online.
But one can buy 12 liters of Mobil ATF 3309 for $46.00 + shipping:
http://store.avlube.com/mobilatf3309.html


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (****us)*

My question for the DIYers is:
How are you going to fill it to the proper level without a 5052?


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_My question for the DIYers is:
How are you going to fill it to the proper level without a 5052?

briefly: 
measure how much fluid comes out. put in the same amount. 
not so briefly:
you fill the tranny with the fluid until the fluid starts to come out, start the engine, shift the tranny lever, put in more fluid, take a short drive, put in more fluid until the fluid starts to come out.


----------



## gatortreg (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_My question for the DIYers is:
How are you going to fill it to the proper level without a 5052?

Chris Bellios, Service Advisor, Ed Murphy VW, Schaumburg, IL
Since you are a service advisor at a VW dealship, do you "advise" Touareg owners to change the tranny fluid prior to the expiration of VW warranty period? On that topic, what is the warranty period? 4/40? 
Gator


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_My question for the DIYers is:
How are you going to fill it to the proper level without a 5052?

1) No one on this forum is actually going to change their own ATF.
2) If some brave soul does decide to do it on his own, he is going to buy the Bentley Manual and follow the basic instructions given in this thread.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_1) No one on this forum is actually going to change their own ATF.
... 

i will. in june-july.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
1) No one on this forum is actually going to change their own ATF.
2) If some brave soul does decide to do it on his own, he is going to buy the Bentley Manual and follow the basic instructions given in this thread. 

I've changed mine, but only because I had to replace the valve body for a harsh 1-2 upshift. BTW, you can't just fill the transmission to any level, it has to be done at 35-45 degrees as measured in address 02. (or in guided functions if you have a 5052) It really isn't that difficult to do if you have a VAG-Com and some patience, but it can be quite messy.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_I've changed mine, but only because I had to replace the valve body for a harsh 1-2 upshift. BTW, you can't just fill the transmission to any level, it has to be done at 35-45 degrees as measured in address 02. (or in guided functions if you have a 5052) It really isn't that difficult to do if you have a VAG-Com and some patience, but it can be quite messy.

thanks for the heads up.
how many miles did you have on your car when you changed the fluid and how bad was the fluid?


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (****us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *****us* »_
thanks for the heads up.
how many miles did you have on your car when you changed the fluid and how bad was the fluid?


It had only about 10k miles and the fluid looked brand spankin' new. The filter wasn't dirty either.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_It had only about 10k miles and the fluid looked brand spankin' new. The filter wasn't dirty either.

Since it isn't subject to the combustion process like regular motor oil is, then it should stay clean much, much longer.


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Since it isn't subject to the combustion process like regular motor oil is, then it should stay clean much, much longer.

Yeah, that and it only had 10k miles on it. If I end up keeping this vehicle long term (which I don't see why I wouldn't because I love it) I would not replace the trans fluid. I've done many transmission fluid services because people ask to have them done, even when we explain that it doesn't need to be replaced, or on Eurovans that have a 40k mi interval for replacement and I've never seen dark/burned fluid. I'm not saying that VW transmissions don't have problems, but when the fluid is replaced for maintenance, it never looks like it needed to be done. So I will follow the manufacturers recommendation. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: touarge transmission fluid change (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Since it isn't subject to the combustion process like regular motor oil is, then it should stay clean much, much longer.

that's what i thought but that beetle (or whatever) tranny post scared me a little.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

I just got a quote from my dealer out of curiosity......$600 and they recommend 50k mile intervals.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (wrh3)*

Just a little secret, touareg trans oil is actually "vw's" version of dexron 3 atf. Smell vw fluid and ford atf and it smells the same. But then again I wouldnt trust 4.00 ford atf in my 6500.00 touareg trans.


----------



## prayharder (Feb 7, 2006)

*Mine has a lot of miles on it.*

Hello,
My '04 V6 has 74000 miles on it. I don't know if the Tranny fluid has been changed or not, should I look into changing it? Also, I don't know if it's been upgraded, but I can take off from a dead stop in 2nd grear in Tip. 
Ben


----------



## torquedork (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Mine has a lot of miles on it. (prayharder)*

hell yes, with that many miles and your out of warranty i would do it and just research this site to get the best price on the fluid and gaskets needed. and let us know how it turns out and read these posts to see how to do it. good luck


----------

